# MTD Cracked Housing - Ideas?



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on what to do with my MTD that has cracks on both sides of the transmission housing plate/connection to auger. I first noticed the cracks after a big snow last year and the auger belts came off. I noticed that there was some play in that joint given the metal fatigue. Is it too far gone or could a welder work some magic? I appreciate your insight on the best next steps. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2018)

*Here are pics of the cracks*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF, Paul. Here is a link showing our favorite small engine repairman making repairs to a machine like yours.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on what to do with my MTD that has cracks on both sides of the transmission housing plate/connection to auger. I first noticed the cracks after a big snow last year and the auger belts came off. I noticed that there was some play in that joint given the metal fatigue. Is it too far gone or could a welder work some magic? I appreciate your insight on the best next steps.
> 
> ...



It's certainly worth a try. I would think that anytime there is a crack, there will be flex in the machine, and bad things will happen. You can probably find a guy with a welder for a cheap price, slip him some cash, and try it out. It's the cheapest repair for sure.:smile2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That's easy to weld, a backyard welder could fix that with MIG or Arc welder. Don't sweat it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i would take this time to learn how to weld. buy a used welder or a harbour freight unit, lots of vids on how to weld. once u learn it will come in handy to a diy kind of guy.
should be taken care of sooner rather than later as those kind of cracks will normally throw the machine out of pulley/belt alignment. crack will grow over time depending on use.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that should be an easy fix with a welder. just make sure you drill out the end of the crack to end the crack so it cannot continue in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for the very prompt responses to my inquiry. I appreciate it. I've contacted a neighborhood welder/metal fabricator and he said he's interested in taking a look at it. Do you think I should split the machine (disconnect the auger housing area from transmission) before bringing it to him, or should I just haul the whole thing over there?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the very prompt responses to my inquiry. I appreciate it. I've contacted a neighborhood welder/metal fabricator and he said he's interested in taking a look at it. Do you think I should split the machine (disconnect the auger housing area from transmission) before bringing it to him, or should I just haul the whole thing over there?


take it apart but bring both, so he can see how they mate up, easier for u and him


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> i would take this time to learn how to weld. buy a used welder or a harbour freight unit, lots of vids on how to weld. once u learn it will come in handy to a diy kind of guy.
> should be taken care of sooner rather than later as those kind of cracks will normally throw the machine out of pulley/belt alignment. crack will grow over time depending on use.


I really wish I could take this opportunity to learn how to weld, but I had a cardiac arrest at age 34 a few years ago and now have an implanted pacemaker/defibrillator in my chest. I'm not able to get near intense electrical/magnetic fields because they can interfere with the function of the device. 

Hey, I'm just glad to be alive. I'm happy to let someone else take care of my welding needs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> take it apart but bring both, so he can see how they mate up, easier for u and him


Very helpful! I will split the machine and take both parts to him. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and looking for advice on what to do with my MTD that has cracks on both sides of the transmission housing plate/connection to auger. I first noticed the cracks after a big snow last year and the auger belts came off. I noticed that there was some play in that joint given the metal fatigue. Is it too far gone or could a welder work some magic? I appreciate your insight on the best next steps.
> 
> ...


Completely fixable and may last the life of the machine. A backyard weldor could likely do this. However, a better repair would be to cut the angle off completely and build it back up, but I doubt anyone would want to put in the time. Cracks like that either migrate (as stated) or are indicative of hidden metal fatigue. It's often caused by a too aggressive press brake operator who compresses the metal durning the initial bend. But find a reasonably handy weldor and try that first.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I posted some pictures of my repair last year. Took it to a buddy of mine. We also added a doubler plate to the inside of the housing to strengthen the area under tension. This was probably overkill, but when you have the tools, materials and time.......


Not to beat a dead horse, but this is a worthwhile repair if the rest of the machine is in good shape.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't mean to be cruel but MTD's aren't the strongest built machines. That said it's still a little strange to have one start cracking like that. Once it's welded up and a coat or two of paint to protect the metal and it's back together check the belts as that flexing can allow the belts to deflect a bit and they might be chewed up some on one side more that the other. Looks like a fair amount of rubber shavings in the photos.
Are you letting the machine do the work or are you maybe forcing it into drifts or EOD piles and wrestling with the handlebars ?? That's where the lighter metal of a MTD might be a problem. Not saying that's what caused it but if you've been wrestling with it in the past once it's fixed it'd be a good time to work smarter, not harder.

Don't forget to check the other side to see if you can detect any cracking there too !! Or have him just run a bead along the top to prevent it from starting. Easier to do it at the same time then be in this situation again in a year or two.

.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello yes we weld them up. Just like everyone says drill a hole each end then weld. That’s a good idea go to HF and get yourself a small welder. It’s simple.


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

An easy fix if you have a welder. I'd clean it up tac weld it. Take it off really clean it up, weld it, grind it flush and paint it to match.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As has been mentioned.... Drill holes to stop further damage. It can be welded fairly easily but without the holes being drilled it has the possibility of further cracking.


----------

